# jacob goat?



## emily2 (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone know anything about a Jacob goat? My neighbors have a Billy that we are thinking about breeding with that is black and white spotted. Also can it breed with a pygmy or Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you sure it is a goat? I know of jacobs sheep but they resemble a goat. Ive never heard of a jacob goat before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ was wondering the same thing.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Jacob is a sheep breed. I wouldn't be breeding goats to him.


----------

